
Linkester.js from 0.1 to 0.2 - zainali99
https://github.com/zainali99/linkester.js
======
zainali99
The linkester.js show and highlight The href attribuite on The _< a>_ element.

The current version is not stable (alpha).

See the demo moving your mouse On the links in the demo page.

The _0.2_ version has improved the structure of code.

For testing,correcting and improving the Debug Center is now available.

